# Muzzyfied!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well sence my hand is scewed up I cant pull my bow back so a friend let me use his 10 point cross bow. tuesday evening I was sitting by 2 huge oaks that were dropping acorns like it was their job. 20 squirrells made listening difficult. So I was hunting like a hoot owl, turning from side to side. Seen a nice size doe behind me followed by a buck. I grunted they came. He was trying to put his nose up her wazue. He wasn't big enough to shoot. 15" rule in our club so I passed on him. He was close but I let him go so I wouldn't have to pay a fine. She was standing 25 yds in front of me and I said if you quarter away you're mine. She did, I did. I sat in the tree till dark and saw 18 more deer. When I got to my deer I bent down to tie my drag rope around its head....OH CRAP! A SPIKE! Well it aint fishing so I couldnt put it back. I guess that larger buck must have been a ...well you know.


----------



## Stacey B (Jun 4, 2009)

*Ten Point*

I just put one for sale in marketplace


----------

